# 90+ years new: replacement vintage Postal Reservoir barrels



## hughdrbf (Jun 10, 2014)

Perhaps not a quick story and pictures of a pen I've turned, but a challenge accomplished just the same. 

I have restored a number of vintage Postal Reservoir fountain pens and enjoy writing with them all - seems every nib is different. Given that these pens employ translucent red and amber celluloid barrels and date back 90+ years to the early 1920s, catastrophe is not if, but when. Yes, one barrel fissured itself to smithereens as I held it in my hand:







So now I need one replacement barrel. The second one I needed was to complete a pen out of leftover parts from previous restorations - I had everything needed except the barrel and a nib:






Now I'm in a fix - with the help of online resources, kind practitioners willing to offer advice in online forums, and my own perseverance I've taught myself a decent level of restoration capability. Having applied my learning to the vintage and modern fountain pens I've found on eBay and in area antique malls, I've been doing fairly well at restoration work and am using these restored pens to improve the effects of more than 30 years of keyboarding - I couldn't read my own handwriting.

So what's the fix I'm in? Can't find the barrels I need, and I can't find someone to make them for me. Well, I almost did, but that story didn't end well and shall remain undisclosed.

Never to back down from a challenge, and never have touched a lathe - I researched lathes (thank you IAP and all who have posted) and bought a JET 1221VS, a JET dust collection system, some lathe accessories and related tools, and a couple rods of yellow acrylic rod stock. 

Product of my very first lathe project is two newly restored vintage Postal Reservoir fountain pens each sporting brand new replacement barrels:











I did find a nib for the one missing, and now both write wonderfully and will for another 90+ years!

Thanks for taking a look and, as well, for all the hugely valuable information everyone shares openly here on the IAP.

Hugh

P.S. And, absolutely yes I am now well into pen crafting - after a dozen or so kit pens I've begun turning kit-less ballpoints and fountain pens. Viva la dwindling checking account!


----------



## penmaker56 (Jun 10, 2014)

Looks good Hugh, good job!


----------



## thewishman (Jun 10, 2014)

It feels good to learn something new - and it looks like you are doing very well. C0ngrats on the new skills.


----------



## BRobbins629 (Jun 10, 2014)

Very well done!


----------



## hughdrbf (Jun 11, 2014)

penmaker56 said:


> Looks good Hugh, good job!



Richard, thanks very much, and also for your guidance and help in all things pen crafting.

Hugh


----------



## hughdrbf (Jun 11, 2014)

thewishman said:


> It feels good to learn something new - and it looks like you are doing very well. C0ngrats on the new skills.



Chris, thank you. Yes, this is a new journey and learning experience, and am enjoying every turn (no pun intended :wink: ). Very much appreciated!

Hugh


----------



## hughdrbf (Jun 11, 2014)

BRobbins629 said:


> Very well done!



Bruce, appreciate your kind compliments! 

Probably saw each other at MAPG '14 - looking forward to shaking hands with you next year!

Hugh


----------

